
A Tiny Nation Got Filthy Rich Overnight - vinnyglennon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eec0OLOvVMU
======
not_a_cop75
It's a typical problem with investment. People who get rich in one industry
suddenly think they have the expertise to cross industries, and it seldom ever
works that way.

